# WOW config.wtf Grafikeinstellungen



## Klippenadler (9. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Problem, dass ich trotz Maximaler Einstellungen über das WOW Grafikmenü nicht
die maximale Ergebnisse habe. Dies macht sich am Wasser und auch besonders an den Sonnenblendungen auf dem Boden bemerkbar.
Im Wow Forum wurde mir gesagt, dass es an den Einstellungen mit der config.wtf zusammenhängen kann.

Könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben, was ich bei meiner Config.wtf ändern muss um maximale Ergebnisse zu bekommen.
Meine jetzigen Einstellungen:

SET locale "deDE"
SET hwDetect "0"
SET gxResolution "1680x1050"
SET gxMultisampleQuality "0.000000"
SET doodadAnim "0"
SET SmallCull "0.010000"
SET DistCull "350.000000"
SET MaxLights "1"
SET farclip "777"
SET particleDensity "0.400000"
SET movie "0"
SET readTOS "1"
SET readEULA "1"
SET readScanning "1"
SET realmList "eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET readContest "-1"
SET Gamma "0.900000"
SET MusicVolume "0"
SET SoundVolume "1"
SET MasterVolume "1"
SET patchlist "eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com"
SET ffx "0"
SET realmName "Teldrassil"
SET AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET uiScale "0.63999998569489"
SET gameTip "49"
SET showToolsUI "0"
SET weatherDensity "3"
SET mouseSpeed "1.1499999761581"
SET cameraYawMoveSpeed "230"
SET cameraYawSmoothSpeed "180"
SET cameraDistanceMaxFactor "2"
SET M2UseShaders "0"
SET scriptErrors "1"
SET ShowTargetCastbar "1"
SET ShowVKeyCastbar "1"
SET useUiScale "1"
SET minimapInsideZoom "0"
SET expansionMovie "0"
SET gxColorBits "24"
SET coresDetected "4"
SET readTerminationWithoutNotice "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverName "Digital-In (Creative SB X-Fi)"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverName "Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)"
SET Sound_OutputDriverName "Lautsprecher (Creative SB X-Fi)"
SET ChatMusicVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET ChatSoundVolume "0.40000000596046"
SET ChatAmbienceVolume "0.30000001192093"
SET Sound_MasterVolume "1"
SET Sound_SFXVolume "1"
SET Sound_MusicVolume "0.20000000298023"
SET Sound_AmbienceVolume "0.60000002384186"
SET OutboundChatVolume "1"
SET InboundChatVolume "1"
SET VoiceActivationSensitivity "0.40000003576279"
SET videoOptionsVersion "1"
SET textureFilteringMode "5"
SET groundEffectDist "140"
SET gxDepthBits "24"
SET cameraView "4"
SET cameraBobbing "1"
SET processAffinityMask "3"
SET gxMultisample "8"
SET shadowLevel "0"
SET specular "1"
SET groundEffectDensity "64"
SET Sound_EnableMusic "0"
SET timingTestError "0"
SET gxWindow "1"
SET Sound_NumChannels "64"
SET DesktopGamma "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatInputDriverIndex "1"
SET Sound_VoiceChatOutputDriverIndex "1"
SET Sound_OutputDriverIndex "1"
SET Sound_EnableHardware "1"
SET autojoinBGVoice "1"
SET CombatHealing "0"
SET SlideBarConfig "anchor=right;position=973.71438223975"
SET Sound_ZoneMusicNoDelay "1"
SET minimapZoom "0"
SET gxMaximize "1"
SET gxVSync "0"
SET Sound_EnableAmbience "0"
SET cameraPitchMoveSpeed "115"
SET cameraPitchSmoothSpeed "45"
SET targetStatusText "1"
SET autoLootCorpse "1"
SET questFadingDisable "1"
SET enableCombatText "1"
SET combatTextFloatMode "3"
SET fctCombatState "1"
SET fctLowManaHealth "1"
SET fctHonorGains "1"
SET showPartyDebuffs "0"
SET checkAddonVersion "0"
SET UnitNameOwn "1"
SET displayFreeBagSlots "1"
SET hidePartyInRaid "1"
SET gxCursor "0"
SET gxRefresh "60"
SET gxTripleBuffer "1"
SET lastCharacterIndex "9" 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## Isegrim (9. April 2008)

Definiere „maximal“.
Was möchtest du denn verändern, was sich nicht über das per Escape im Spiel erreichbare normale Graphikoptionsmenü verändern läßt?


----------



## Schneelilie (10. April 2008)

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage: bist du sicher das du die Maximal Einstellungen die du über Escape einstellen kannst, auch mit deiner Grafikkarte auch voll ausschöpfen kannst?

Was ich meine ist folgendes: Zum einen die Grafikkarte selbst. Ob diese überhaupt fähig ist das Maximum darzustellen. Zum anderem - wenn sie das zuwege bringt - ob du bei der Grafikkarte feste Höchstwerte eingestellt hast (diese könnten die Einstellungen über WoW "reduzieren") oder es auf "Einstellungen des Programms übernehmen" gestellt hast.

Bei meiner 8800 GT musste ich erst die Karte aufs "Einstellungen des Programms benutzen" umstellen, bevor ich das Maximum aus der WoW-Grafik und allgemein Leistung raugehollt habe (*träum* endlich meine 75 BpS in Shatt).


----------

